# Police Officer Runs, Leaving Partner to be shot...



## MedicPrincess (Jun 8, 2005)

NEW YORK - A security videotape captured images of an officer turning and running after his partner was shot and wounded by a drug suspect, a law enforcement official said.

advertisement

The video — recorded last week by a camera on a nearby building — indicates the partner waited several minutes before returning to help wounded officer Patrick Caprice, said the official, who spoke Tuesday on condition of anonymity.

The officer, Gilberto Marrero, could face disciplinary action, the official said.

Caprice, 42, was hit three times in the chest during a fierce shootout June 1 but was saved by his bulletproof vest, police said. He remained hospitalized with a wound caused by a bullet fragment.

New York Police Department officials confirmed they had taken Marrero off active duty but declined to discuss his case. Patrolmen’s Benevolent Association spokesman Al O’Leary would say only that Marrero was represented by a union lawyer during questioning by investigators

Click right.....HERE


----------



## ECC (Jun 8, 2005)

Discipline, by butt...he should be fired.

NO EXCUSE for cowardice. None. If you are a coward, then this is not the line of work you belong in.


----------



## Firechic (Jun 8, 2005)

I wasn't there - I don't know what truly happened and I would not judge that officer.
I trust the media about as much as I trust a pedophile with my children. You can't believe exactly what you read/ hear in the news.   :angry:


----------



## ECC (Jun 8, 2005)

If NYPD suspended the  Officer, more than a morsel is there...also there is a video.



> _Originally posted by MSNBC_
> *Redden is seen exiting his car and starting to flee, then doubling back and firing at the fallen officer before getting into his car and driving away. Caprice emptied his weapon as the car sped off, blowing out windows and injuring the driver.
> 
> *



This does not help either.

If the P.O. in question is innocent, then he should be restored to full duty...but I stand behind my statement that there is no room for cowardice in Public Safety.


----------



## Phridae (Jun 8, 2005)

Thats just crap. He should be fired.

I wonder how his partner must feel. He must have been thinking all this time that his partner would stand by his side no matter what. What a disappointment.


----------



## MMiz (Jun 9, 2005)

This is something I don't understand.  Don't you feel a bond to the people you work with?  Even working odd shifts for a private ambulance company, I know my partners would be there for me, as I'd be there for them.  

But again, I say that when I don't have bullets coming at me, I can't say how I'd act if I came under fire.


----------



## rescuecpt (Jun 9, 2005)

Apparently the cop who got shot doesn't harbor any ill will towards his partner.  His family does though.


----------



## rescuejew (Jun 9, 2005)

We have a girl on our department, and believe me, she is one of those husband-hunter-flirt-with-the-firemen types.  Anyway, shes fairly new and still being precepted and decided to tell several of us after an altercation in which we had to beat the $h** out of someone at the ER that: " if that was ever to happen to her on a call, she would leave us behind and save herself".  Now no one want to ride with her except her FTO because we were all like WTF?  Shes going to let me get shot because shes afraid of breaking a nail?  We're supposed to have each others backs out there, PERIOD.


----------



## rescuecpt (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ECC_@Jun 8 2005, 11:49 AM
> * Discipline, by butt...he should be fired. *


 Sorry, I've tried not to respond to this, but I can't help it...


Discipline by butt....  LOL!!!! LMAOROTFL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    

:lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## ECC (Jun 9, 2005)

Told you about the sausage fingers...dont make fun of my disability...


----------



## Jon (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MMiz_@Jun 9 2005, 04:40 AM
> * This is something I don't understand.  Don't you feel a bond to the people you work with?  Even working odd shifts for a private ambulance company, I know my partners would be there for me, as I'd be there for them.
> 
> But again, I say that when I don't have bullets coming at me, I can't say how I'd act if I came under fire. *


 Ummm... I'm the same way... I'll back my partner up, and would probably do something stupid to save their life, if needed. I hope they would for me.

I'm not REALLY worried about the knife and gun club, becuase there hasn't been an EMS shooting around here lately. I also wear body armor - all the time in the late fall-early spring, and overnights, weekend evenings, and some special events over the summer.... It is REALLY nice to have that padding when a psych or intoxicated pt. swings at you.


Jon


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jun 9, 2005)

That's what the billy club is for!

We carried a billy club behind both front seats in our bus.. Medical command approved it (to beat ice off our mud flaps) but it worked for other purposes...


----------



## Jon (Jun 10, 2005)

Sort of, kind of, the same priniple as a "Tire thumper"????


----------



## shorthairedpunk (Jun 11, 2005)

Ill help a partner to beat feet out of a situation, but if they choose to stay, **** them (explitive neccessary) for disregarding the golen rule of safety, we are EMS and not cops. Your initial response is going to be to duck and cover, then if theyre out in the open and somebody is out there still with a weapon, heroism would be replaced by ignorance if an EMS provider wanted to go try to save them.

NYPD has no choice but to suspend the officer pending the investigation, especially with this bad press. Just because its on tape doesnt mean its how it appears. If AFTER investigation by those charged with investigating such things its shown the officer was negligent, then let him hang, but til then he shouldnt be judged in the court of public opinion as that court has proven to be wrong and no where near impartial time and time again.


----------

